# Male Hegdie Names



## amylynnbales

I am most likley getting a male hedgehog on the 18th, he looks to be Salt and Pepper, and is younger with a bit of a darker mask. He's really cute, or at least I think so  

Anyways, I have a few names I like, and I was wondering what everyone's favorite was. Also, I'm open for suggestions!
So far I have: 
Bruno
Ares
Romeo
Harley
Emmett
Zayn

I like more exotic names, not common ones like "Sonic", but anything works. Thanks


----------



## Christemo

I'm partial to Ares, but that's because my ball python is named that. xD

Just know that most S&Ps are actually either browns or greys, but it doesn't affect their personality at all!


----------



## Katis228

Out of that list Ares and Zayn stick out to me.  

I always lean more towards Irish/Gaelic inspired names  My hedgie's name is Malvina (Gaelic for "the smooth browed one" :lol: ) So here's a few Irish names:  

Dermot — "free man" or "free from envy".
Aidan — (AY-den)(Celt) "flame, fire, fiery"
Dooley — "dark hero".
Quillan — "cub"
Scanlon — (SKAN-lun) "little trapper".

I can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Avarris

I love Bruno and Zayn. Lately I've been pondering what I might name my next addition, although its not happening anytime soon, but for whatever reason Bacon has struck my funny bone. I don't think I'd actually call a hedgie Bacon in all seriousness, but it does make me laugh like a loon.

If I had to chose a favorite thought it would probably be Zayn. I love unique names, but ultimately personality picks the names for me. Pippin is my explorer. She just has to LOOK at EVERYTHING. Kind of like Pippin in the Lord of the Rings movie. She is also a very fun loving character. She reminds me of Pippin. So it stuck.


----------



## amylynnbales

Aidan's a cute name, I have always wanted to name my kid that if I ever have a boy. I think my favorites or my most likely choices are Zayn or Bruno. I'm trying to picture myself calling a little quill-ball Ares and Emmett and it seems unlikely. It will all depend on when I see them! 

And I know it could be a brown or grey, but in the picture they sent me it looked to be the standard color or at least close. I don't care what color he is, I'm going to love him indifferently.  

I was thinking about trying to name him different things in different languages but I couldn't think of anything. I know hedgehog in Spanish is Erizo but for some reason that doesn't seem to stick with me.


----------



## momIImany

When I think of salt and pepper, I think of my favorite show NCIS. Jethro Leroy Gibbs. :lol:


----------



## sklock65

We were gonna go with the name Oliver but once we got our little guy we felt like Henry was a better fit. We also thought about Ron...partial to "people" names I guess!
[attachment=0:2qnsl0wx]image.jpg[/attachment:2qnsl0wx]


----------



## Haley&Henry

sklock65 said:


> We were gonna go with the name Oliver but once we got our little guy we felt like Henry was a better fit.
> [attachment=0:2qnsl0wx]image.jpg[/attachment:2qnsl0wx]


 This is so funny, we named our first one Henry and are thinking about naming our second Oliver!


----------



## sarahspins

Haley&Henry said:


> This is so funny, we named our first one Henry and are thinking about naming our second Oliver!


And I almost named my Henry Oliver as well! :-o


----------



## Draenog

amylynnbales said:


> And I know it could be a brown or grey, but in the picture they sent me it looked to be the standard color or at least close. I don't care what color he is, I'm going to love him indifferently.


Salt and pepper is one of the rarest colours. More common are grey and chocolate, but lots of people mistakenly call this salt and pepper.

I like Ares the most from the list you've made. I always name my pets for their character, a name has to feel right, so you might just suddenly get the 'this is it!' feeling when you see him!


----------



## Beloved Doll

I like Zayn. It's unusual and unique.  Not to mention short and sweet.


----------

